# I really should give this shotgun a name...



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Its awesome on squirrels. Mossberg 16 gauge bolt action with C-lect choke.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Name it “BETSY”


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

boomer


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

"The Critter Gitter"


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

The “Bang stick” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

The Acorn protector!


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

Bushy Tail Basher, Squirrel Slayer, The Tree Rat Terror, Dinner Bell.........


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Pollyanna


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

LULU-BELL…


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Wow! How old is that gun? This is something like what I learned on, and I'm 69 years old. When I got permission from my folks to go hunting with my next door neighbor best friend and his Dad, this is what we were handed. His Dad had a whole rack of them!

When I was old enough, and making enough money, I went to Woolco and bought a Mossberg 500 pump action in 12 Ga. for $79.95 on sale! I though that I had really made it!


----------



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

MOSSY


----------



## Raider16 (Oct 19, 2016)

Nut sack


----------



## DH56 (Dec 31, 2012)

Similar to my fathers 16 gauge mossberg.

How about “lights out” or “Bushy tail tamer”


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Brutus. That’s what that gun is, a Brutus.


----------



## SwitchbackXT (Jun 13, 2020)

The Pilgrim!


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

buckeyebowman said:


> Wow! How old is that gun? This is something like what I learned on, and I'm 69 years old. When I got permission from my folks to go hunting with my next door neighbor best friend and his Dad, this is what we were handed. His Dad had a whole rack of them!
> 
> When I was old enough, and making enough money, I went to Woolco and bought a Mossberg 500 pump action in 12 Ga. for $79.95 on sale! I though that I had really made it!


I inherited it from a friend who purchased it from Shillito's department store in downtown Cincinnati back in the 1960s. I have a box of shells somewhere with the Shillito's tag on it.


----------



## bare naked (May 1, 2015)

DOOM !!!


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

"Sweet Polly".


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

The Tree Rat Exterminator!


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

Pellet Pusher


----------



## RossN (Mar 12, 2021)

Shoulder Breaker

Every bolt-action shotgun I've fired kicked like the dickens...and that was decades ago.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Never miss old faithful


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Moo Juice said:


> "Sweet Polly".


 Like that one or my idea of Polly-Anna . Most are probably aware that the “select a choke” was AKA “Polly-choke”


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

As old as it is i would call it...old faithful


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

RossN said:


> Shoulder Breaker
> 
> Every bolt-action shotgun I've fired kicked like the dickens...and that was decades ago.


I had a Mossburg 20ga bolt that my 100# wife preferred cause it did not kick bad at all. Maybe cause it was 20ga???


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

"Squirrely"


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

Old Choker.


----------



## lunder (Aug 23, 2005)

Squirreliminator


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

The "Ghost Maker"

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## dennis treich (May 2, 2008)

I'm 73 and mine is from my dad won it in are raffle in the 50's.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

An old, liberal, pinko, commie, anti-gun hippie suggested "Hubertus". I had to look that up. Its in the running...


----------

